# Somalis flee as militamen gather



## MADMIKE175 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd be lying if I said this didn't make me smile...even if it were only a little bit.



> Somalis flee as militamen gather
> 
> POSTED: 11:23 a.m. EDT, October 22, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Looon (Oct 23, 2006)

Civil War in Somalia? Go figure!!!

There will prolly end up being a clip of some destitute and starving Skinny asking for the U.S. to come back and save them. This will end up being our fault, because we left.


----------



## Viking (Oct 23, 2006)

This needs to be step one in the new and improved US foreign policy:

Send them guns, lots of them. When one side starts to win a little too much, we send more guns to the other side. Let these dumb-ass motherfuckers attrit each other into oblivion.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 23, 2006)

We need to send them guns that self destruct after X amount of months/years lol.


----------



## Viking (Oct 23, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> We need to send them guns that self destruct after X amount of months/years lol.



As you wish. Send them cases of these:










> *Lorcin L-22:* "Some of our shooters liked the way the Lorcin L-22 felt in the hand, but we wouldn't pay any amount of money for a gun that self-destructs in a couple of hundred rounds. Stay away from this one."
> Gun Tests Magazine, May 1996


----------



## msteen1 (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a LORCIN .380. Shoots straight, doesn't jam. Best $50 I spent.


----------

